# Deep Tracks - Yes - "The Yes Album" - No Limit To Selections...



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

View attachment 106606


*There is no limit to the number of selections that you can choose for this poll.
*
On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Yes - "The Yes Album"

""The Yes Album" is the third album by the English progressive rock band Yes, released on 19 February 1971 by Atlantic Records. It is their first album with guitarist Steve Howe, who replaced Peter Banks in 1970, and their last in the 1970s to feature keyboardist Tony Kaye.

The album was a critical success and a major commercial breakthrough for Yes, who had been at risk of being dropped by Atlantic Records due to the commercial failures of their first two albums. It reached number 4 in the United Kingdom and number 40 in the United States, and was later certified Platinum by the Recording Industry Association of America for surpassing one million copies.

Tony Kaye was not interested in playing synthesizers, which had started to appear on the market. This proved to be a problem with the other members of the band, and Kaye thought his style conflicted too much with Howe's. He left the group during rehearsals for the follow-up album in mid-1971, to be replaced by Rick Wakeman.

Chris Squire later said a key reason for the success was that there was a postal strike which prevented chart returns being sent, and reducing the available ones to a few retailers in London. Yes had the largest fanbase in these stores, and that allowed a good chart position. By the time the strike had ended, the album had started to sell well due to its initial apparent success.

Anderson was worried about the initial response to the album, but after about a month noticed that fans started singing along at concerts, and concluded that this musical style could be developed and still remain popular.

Kaye concluded that overall it was "quite a simple album, considering where Yes went onto from there".

Genesis keyboardist Tony Banks has said it is his favourite Yes album and that he preferred the band when Kaye was a member."

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yes_Album

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

"Yours Is No Disgrace" -






"The Clap" -






"Starship Trooper" - a.) "Life Seeker" - b.) "Disillusion" - c.) "Würm"






"I've Seen All Good People" - a.) "Your Move" - b.) "All Good People"






"A Venture" -






"Perpetual Change" -


----------

